# Jew fish or..



## seaweaver (Apr 8, 2008)

who changed the name and why?
How can a jew fish suddenly become a PhilistineFish?
I been scatching my head about this PC junk invading my fishing for a few years.
cw


----------



## Huntin' Dawg (Apr 8, 2008)

seaweaver said:


> who changed the name and why?




 You see, the name was confusing too many of our undocumented immigrants.

Understanding it to be a question, they would respond: "Jes, I do.  Jew fish, too?"


----------



## Doyle (Apr 8, 2008)

Politically correct name is "Goliath Grouper".  We always called them "hebrew mullet".


----------



## centerc (Apr 8, 2008)

Goliath is a better description since they are huge anyway


----------



## larpyn (Apr 8, 2008)

"hebrew of the sea"
if you ever dive with one and you get him aggravated you will want to call him thumper. he can make a thumping sound that will shake the reef


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 8, 2008)

Never understood why they were called "jewfish" unless it was it was their way to explain how Jesus feed 5000 with 2 fish and 5 loaves of bread.

I like Goliath better anyhow....cause that's just what it is.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Apr 9, 2008)

israelia grouper


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 9, 2008)

A lot of the guides who fish the wrecks in Southwest Florida are calling them some names of which I cannot write here!
When every nice grouper, snapper,permit, or cobia your client hooks gets inhaled by a 400 pound Goliath it tends to make them very unhappy.
It's time to put a one fish per boat per year limit on them. They have been protected so succesfully that they're becoming a problem. Snook fishermen in the Glades are catching so many "small" ones, 30-60 pounds, that it's hard to fish for snook.


----------



## boohoo222 (Apr 9, 2008)

centerc said:


> Goliath is a better description since they are huge anyway


fish that big make me endangered


----------



## Doyle (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been attacked twice by those blasted things.  One of them looked like a Volkswagon bug - it probably weighed 600lbs.  I had speared a nice eating sized amberjack and the beast rose up veritically with his mouth open.  His mouth was so wide that he could have taken the entire amberjack in sideways.   I knew if he got my fish and spear in his mouth I would be in trouble because he would pull me back down to the wreck.  I pulled as hard as I could and luckily my spear pulled out just before he got to me.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 9, 2008)

Hunting Teacher said:


> A lot of the guides who fish the wrecks in Southwest Florida are calling them some names of which I cannot write here!
> When every nice grouper, snapper,permit, or cobia your client hooks gets inhaled by a 400 pound Goliath it tends to make them very unhappy.
> It's time to put a one fish per boat per year limit on them. They have been protected so succesfully that they're becoming a problem. Snook fishermen in the Glades are catching so many "small" ones, 30-60 pounds, that it's hard to fish for snook.



 I don't think we will ever see it legal to boat a goliath in out lifetime. The goliath and other reef fish have co-existed for many years. There are still plenty of grouper even with the goliaths preying on them.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 9, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I don't think we will ever see it legal to boat a goliath in out lifetime. The goliath and other reef fish have co-existed for many years. There are still plenty of grouper even with the goliaths preying on them.



i'm sure you're right but one per boat per year wouldn't hurt the population, just help a shallow wreck or two.
Most wouldn't keep one anyway.
As far as grouper go, evidently the Feds don't think there are plenty of gags! One per person! They might as well hang an out of business sign on almost all the charter captains boats that fish in the Big Bend area!


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 9, 2008)

One problem with grouper is that they are dumb and aggressive, and only hang out on reefs (for the most part)....so they can easily be overfished.

the other problem is poachers.  The guides, who do the right thing won't hurt the grouper, its the morons who go out and load the boat and know they won't get caught because they have a private doc and there not enough DNR to cover the ocean.

On a separete note, Goliaths are now showing back up in the mangroves in the everglades....which they had not been for years.


I just came back from a disney cruise with the family...while we were pulling out there was a 60-100# (it was a ways off) Goliath foundering sideways on the surface of the water.

I wanted to jump of the boat and catch it!  I wonder what made it sick/hurt?


----------



## Rackemup HC (Apr 10, 2008)

There are too many tree huggers to open a season


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 10, 2008)

Rackemup HC said:


> There are too many tree huggers to open a season



True Dis!
You're pretty well right on for a Gator! 
Maybe your mind will be able to withstand the warping received from anyone who spends to much time in Hogtown!! JK
I'm just in a bad mood cause yall have taken us to the woodshed the past four years. 
Do you snook fish down there in Naples?


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 10, 2008)

The first time in the keys we caught one and ate it. We didn't know what it was till much later. It was great.
"Take you a glass of water, make it against the law... see how good the water tastes when you know you shouldn't have it at all"-CCR
I see there are plenty of Jew fish Lane,street,drives all along the keys.
cw


----------



## larpyn (Apr 11, 2008)

Hunting Teacher said:


> i'm sure you're right but one per boat per year wouldn't hurt the population, just help a shallow wreck or two.
> Most wouldn't keep one anyway.
> As far as grouper go, evidently the Feds don't think there are plenty of gags! One per person! They might as well hang an out of business sign on almost all the charter captains boats that fish in the Big Bend area!




i think a lotto type tag drawing is not out of the question. it may come sooner than you think. possibly a limited harvest like what is done with alligators. 
fsu marine biologists heve been collecting sighting data from divers for about 2-3 yrs now. any artificial reef i dive in the gulf is loaded with jews.  i avoid diving anything artifical just for that reason. they will inhale a speared fish like a lollipop and wont let go. 
if they ever do open a season and i get drawn look out! i know where a monster jew lives. not sure if i have enough spears though........ or enough courage. they are an intimidating fish to be eye to eye with


----------



## Rackemup HC (Apr 13, 2008)

Marco Isl. is my turf! Caxambas pass area


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 14, 2008)

I had to look it up to see what ya'll were talking about and this is one of the images google had.


----------



## huntmstr (Apr 15, 2008)

I will always call them Jewfish. I'm not calling them anything else. I'm also not saying any ethnicity - American, just American is fine, unless they're not citizens, and then they are  whatever they are.  I will not change a name to be politically correct nor will I lower my standards to bend to the whim of some overly sensative, mamby-pamby tree hugging bunny fluffers!  It's a JEWFISH!!! Cowboys faught against INDIANS!  Jesse Jackson is Black or Negro, not African American. People in Wheel Chairs are Handicapped, not disabled.  Dwarfs and Midgets are not stature impaired... and I am FAT, not vertically challenged or weight disproportionate.  I AM FAT.........................and so's my old lady.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Apr 20, 2008)

I am wit chew.  It is a jewfish.  You can be pc if you want, but it is a jewfish to me.  

MBD


----------



## Robk (Apr 20, 2008)

a few years ago there was a diver out of Sarasota that was charged for illegally killing a "Goliath", he was diving on a wreck there and a biggun came up and grabbed him by the thigh and started to drag him back down.  he hit it in the head with his bang stick and made it back up. the fish's teeth had shredded his leg from the hip to the ankle.

Rob


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 20, 2008)

Dat right dar is a BIG OLE FISH to me


----------



## WarrenCo (Apr 29, 2008)

call them what you want, all I know is they taste good!


----------

